# Those poor misguided fundamentalists



## fredtgreco (Oct 28, 2004)

It appears that Hollywood may have finally killed the "scare them away from hell" Halloween antics of fundys.

http://tinyurl.com/6mqc8


----------



## Athaleyah (Oct 28, 2004)

Now if we can only get them to decide to try to mock sound teaching.  Though I think it would be harder to play the Gospel for laughs, even for the Hollywood crowd.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 28, 2004)

I guess St. Paul didn't care what the motive was so long as the Gospel was preached. Maybe a clever writer could pose as Tim LaHaye or someone and make it seem funny to these guys...maybe by appearing to take it very seriously...


----------



## alwaysreforming (Oct 28, 2004)

That's too bad. I found it sad reading about them making so much fun of "Christian" beliefs. The "Hell House" might not mirror our beliefs so accurately, but the fact that the producers and cast believe they do shows just how marginalized the Christian worldview has become in today's society.

Thank goodness you haven't had the zealous Christians picketing and protesting; that's ALL we need at this point!  (Banana Christian Protestor)


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Oct 28, 2004)

maybe I have lost the point or do not know background information but what is wrong with this according to our beliefs? (not the part that they are making fun of but the idea of shock tactics and what they are doing)


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abd_Yesua_alMasih_
> maybe I have lost the point or do not know background information but what is wrong with this according to our beliefs? (not the part that they are making fun of but the idea of shock tactics and what they are doing)



It would appear to be wrong if they were positing God as an alternative to hell. Maybe they would be trying to get people into heaven; not to delight in the Pleasures of God, to use Piper's phrase.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Oct 29, 2004)

...another thing that might be wrong with it is simply the superficiality of the whole thing. I mean EVERYBODY knows that gang rape, murder, heroin, etc. are wrong! Why set up a stage with that going on and say, "Everybody who does this will be going to Hell!"

If I were one of the passersby, I would simply think to myself, "Boy, I'm glad I'M not going to Hell! And I'm going to stay away from rape and murder to make sure I don't end up there!"

To me, the whole thing is man-centered and based on ethics. It leaves "wanting" so much as to be no help at all, and if anything, a hinderance. God chose the preaching of His Word through the power of His Spirit to convert sinners, not a haunted house play to scare people straight.

Is there SOME merit? Well, at least it gets people thinking about the afterlife. Maybe they'll get their butts into church somewhere and hear the Gospel! Everybody thinks they have a better way to "get through to sinners" than the way God already designed. It shows a lack of faith in the power of preaching.

Just some additional


----------

